# Anyone got coyote bounty?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm wondering if any of you have gotten $50 from the coyote bounty. How does the DWR issue the money? Do they give you the check when you turn in all the required material? Or does it come in the mail. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My check came in the mail about 2 weeks after I turned in my yotes.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, got a check coming in the mail. The guy in front of me at the DWR had 8 and the guy behind me had 18. CHA CHING baby! Wish we could put bounties on all of our problems.---------SS


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

haha good one springville shooter :lol: . Wow. $900 for the guy behind you. If you don't mind me asking, how many 'yotes did you get?


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw a guy turn in over 20 coyotes in dec.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I only got one....on accident....while duck hunting. But hey, 50 bucks is 50 bucks. wish I could tell you an intense story about blood curdling screams on the latest call finalized by a perfect shot from my bushmaster rifle; but the truth is that I just blasted a stupid one that came into my duck set with the old 12ga.----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2,351 so far on the bounty program...from the Dec 5th RAC meeting:

Item 4. Regional Update
Greg Sheehan appointed new director effective December 1st.
Law Enforcement- Gearing up to conduct winter range patrols.
Wildlife- Biologists are finishing up post season deer classifications. Beginning to work on mule deer
management plans.
Coyote control program- Checked in 2,351 coyotes and paid out $117,550 dollars for those animals.
Cavitt- Is that statewide?
Dolling- That is statewide.

This number dose NOT include aerial gunning also taking place,
I understand that number is well into the 1000's + .....
A LOT OF dogs hitting the ground!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wish some of the dogs hitting the ground were doing so because of my rifle.


----------

